# Fuel cost



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Crude is $77 / barrel today. Anyone have a fuel escalation clause in their contract? I do and it looks like I'll be using it. If this keeps up fuel's gonna cost as much per gallon as Dasani or Perier. At a thousand gallons a week, the $.10 increases start to add up quick.


----------



## dirtdiggencat (Jun 8, 2006)

Im covered! :thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Time to consider adding fuel surcharges again.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

Is that $.10 per mile??? How much does it add up???? Our regular gas hasn't dropped below 3 bucks for some time now. And NOW it looks like it is going to go up higher because of the pipes up in Alaska needing repairs.:furious:


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

I think thats $.10 per gallon increase in price. Thats an extra $100 per week at 1,000 gallons a week.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 13, 2005)

You charge your customers directly for fuel???


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Didn't I bring this up in another thread? If I remember correctly,,,,,,, it got a 'ho hum'

With the BP pipeline down, $4 is right around the corner. $5 is not exaggerated over the long term.

You guys can't even see the basic world events and predict outcomes?

This is from a rag but it's close.

17.8% from Saudi Arabia 
16.5% from Canada 
12.8% from Venezuela 
12.0% from Mexico 
7.5% from Nigeria 

Who loves ya? None of the above.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

And the best part of this is when the newsies anounce anything that may disrupt the supply of oil, the first thing that happens is the traders in Chicago smell profit and speculation drives the price. Stockholders panic and sell...I am all for capitalism...and our way of life, but there are times I would love to see these traders in Chicago have to get a real job, rather then speculate on supply and demand and suck the life blood out of the economy.

T Boone Pickens (corporate raider of the 80's) has speculated $5 oil by labor day, and this was back in April...he believes we will never see $2 gas again, and $4 will be the norm for the next decade. It is amazing what we can get used to. I was thinking yesterday, not a year ago, what diesel was per gallon.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

joasis said:


> I was thinking yesterday, not a year ago, what diesel was per gallon.


I bought (2) diesel p/u's in 2003 - fuel was what, $1.65 per gallon? It's $3.05 now and climbing. Looks like it'll be 100% increase in 3 years.



> You guys can't even see the basic world events and predict outcomes?


 Teetor................you're an enigmatic character.:notworthy


----------



## jazak (May 21, 2006)

What I would like to now is where is this "review" that was going to take place? Some head officail stated that they where going to review oil costs and see why it was up so high and then lower it. Well a month later and I haven't seen or heard anyone talking about it. Diesel is up because the POS business men saw evryone go out and get diesel trucks, ext in the past few years and decided to raise the price to the amount or above the cost of gas. SInce when has diesel even been .20 cents close to gas?!? The bottom line is that Bush needs to do something about it because everyone can see it hurting our economy and we should be getting gas at a discounted price since we are in Iraq helping those people out. They pump the oil, we save their country, we give them money the give us oil bottom line. Everyone today is afraid that if they say something someone will hear and then they will loose their jobs. If our country wasn't at war already and we didn't have so many countries hating us I swear we would have another civil war. Because its not just gas its EVERYTHING! Big corrupt business men have taken over America and everyones afraid to do anything until one day the pressure just explodes and until that day prices will climb and climb and climb and soem people will become richer and richer and richer while the rest become poorer and madder.
Just my .002 and I had to vent out because I am sick of everyones BS!!


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

jazak said:


> What I would like to now is where is this "review" that was going to take place? Some head officail stated that they where going to review oil costs and see why it was up so high and then lower it.


This is a result of the free market we live with...the same one that lets us prosper is the same market that allows a trader on the Mecantile Exchange to "speculate" that the supply of oil will be short next month, and "buy" a future contract of oil...so others see this and jump in and buy, and presto...the price of oil on the "big board" goes up...and left unchecked, we get the wild price fluctuations even though there is no shortage and we have a greater supply on hand now then in the last 2 years..it is all about speculation...and our President has no control over what the pit traders do in Chicago. 

Simple supply and demand...same things that make steel and lumber go up and down too.....how many times have you seen OSB go from $6 a sheet to $19 overnight after hearing a hurricane is coming? The President didn't cause the pit traders to buy the future delivery contracts on OSB and shingles did he?

And for everyone that wants "big oil" to catch a windfall profits tax...stop and think about who actually pays the tax....it ain't the "big oil companies"...it is you and me, everytime we gas up...taxes are added on since they were never retroactive. The big tobacco settlement raised the price of cigarettes..to pay the judgement...the tobacco companies didn't pay one dime of the settlement...

When we live in a free market economy, we are subject to a lot of influences...some good, some great, and some suck....my grandfather always considered a trader that made money, or riches, off of speculation was nearly criminal....but without commodoties and trading, stocks and bonds, and a free market...we would never have economic growth...and hence, no economy to ***** about.


----------



## jazak (May 21, 2006)

joasis said:


> This is a result of the free market we live with...the same one that lets us prosper is the same market that allows a trader on the Mecantile Exchange to "speculate" that the supply of oil will be short next month, and "buy" a future contract of oil...so others see this and jump in and buy, and presto...the price of oil on the "big board" goes up...and left unchecked, we get the wild price fluctuations even though there is no shortage and we have a greater supply on hand now then in the last 2 years..it is all about speculation...*and our President has no control over what the pit traders do in Chicago*.
> 
> Simple supply and demand...same things that make steel and lumber go up and down too.....how many times have you seen OSB go from $6 a sheet to $19 overnight after hearing a hurricane is coming? The President didn't cause the pit traders to buy the future delivery contracts on OSB and shingles did he?
> 
> ...


Yes he does he can make a limit on the price say $3.00
and if we get gas discounted from Iraq which we should since we are helping to "build" their country gas should be half of what it is now. Atleast no higher the $2.00.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

When the government institutes price controls or freezes, then the market supply dries up. If you remember, the state of Hawaii decided to cap gasoline prices at $2.75 or so (don't remember exactly) and "force" the oil companies to comply. Immediately, they found out the supply would dry up since the companies will sell to the free market before selling to a "controlled market. 

Bush is the chief executive...but remember, he has 535 other people working on the government legislative action....Congess?....so any action must be a majority one.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Delete my post if need be, but I've seen too much economy problems with republican presidents and congresses so how long before folks figure out the Democrats will eventually sort this out like always, but this friggin mess will take 4 terms to sort out...thanks Bush!!

sorry guys


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

yeah, gimme another jimmy carter and 22% interest! ah never mind, you wouldn't understand anyway


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

IHI, the SS fund has been dried up to the tune of over 3 trillion. Where are the demos going for money next?


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> IHI, the SS fund has been dried up to the tune of over 3 trillion. Where are the demos going for money next?


If the Republicans would'nt bury us every term they're in office with social deliema's and financial idiotcy's then I'm sure the SS would still be there. Has there been a rep. pres/offic in the past 12 yrs that-16yrs that has'nt caused budget issues, loss of job issues, racked up big defecits, etc...

maybe i'm not micro managing but when I look at the overall big picture what stands up tall is the fact:

Republicans in office our coutry seems to fall into troubles

Democrats's in office by the time they're done they've cleaned up most of the mess left behind by the republicans.

Or in construction terms repub's are the hacks/jacklegs and the dem's are the legit's trying to clean up everything the hacks' have done when they were there.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

This has nothing to do with gas but is directly related to IHI's comment, which also had nothing to do with gas. Republicans give the money to the rich, democrats give to the poor. Where does that leave all of us middle class? We are the backbone of the country. Neither republican or democrat helps us.

In theory I don't think we need politicians running this country at all. All they know how to do is spend money. We need someone in running the government who has CEO experience and knows how to turn a profit and manage thousands of employees. In our case turning a profit wouldn't be necessary but what would be necessary is knowing how to budget not to spend more than you earn (tax revenue). 

Furthermore what is needed is sweeping reforms on government workers who think they have some sort of power or control because uncle sam pays their checks. Uncle sam only signs their checks. WE PAY THEIR CHECKS. It should be pay per performance just like the rest of the private sector jobs. I never had a boss that would tolerate poor customer service, I have seen postal workers yelling at customers. I've had IRS people literally hang up on me, there is no accountability so no control.

Now I am just bitching but why not, everyone else is also... I had the US Department of Child Labor calling me asking all sorts of private corporate financial information. When I asked why, they said they couldn't tell me why they were investigating me... to which I replied I refuse to give them any information. She threatened subpeoneas, to which I laughed. I said I have nothing to hide, but I do have the right to remain silent. I told her to contact the IRS because they have all the information she requested. She said it's a different department and they are not connected. To which I said but you can bother a judge for a subpeona but can't contact the IRS for my tax returns? She even said that all the other employers give her the information no problem, and I said if they jumped off a bridge I wouldn't. Anyways we went back and forth for a few days, and I never gave her any information because she would never tell me why I was being investigated. 

We'll see how that turns out. I suppose I like playing with fire... but I have nothign to hide and won't be bullied.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Grumpy said:


> Republicans give the money to the rich, democrats give to the poor. Where does that leave all of us middle class? ......
> 
> and I never gave her any information because she would never tell me why I was being investigated.


I have never been hired by a poor person.

Iwould have done the same with the information request.:thumbsup: 

Now back to the topic, I have a home heating oil tank on a site, that has about 450 gallons of fuel that needs to be removed.

Anybody want to come and get it, so we can get back to work?


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

tgeb said:


> I have a home heating oil tank on a site, that has about 450 gallons of fuel that needs to be removed.Anybody want to come and get it?


Where? Is the fuel contaminated?


----------

